# Where to fish for king mackerel off Dauphin Island?



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, i'm pretty new on here. I think there're some post that had similar question like me but i can't find them. Which oil rigs off Dauphin Island that hold plenty off king, and coordinate of those oil rigs if possible. Thanks.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Any rig in the gulf


----------



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

skiff man99 said:


> Any rig in the gulf


do you know the coordinate of the triple rig?


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I have always had better luck on the rigs to the east. When you come through the pass Look to the east south east and head for that rig. Troll around. We always catch them there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Troll around out there. Plenty of natural gas platforms to bounce between. If people know of some good spots, I doubt they're gonna give them up with so many SKA events coming up.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

The triple top rig that you are referring to is listed on the Hilton's map as platform A910 which can be found at 30.05'37.48 N 87.52'59.62 W or bearing 300 deg from the Sand Island lighthouse at a distance of 11.5 miles.

It has been pretty fished over due to snapper season. I fished it late yesterday evening and several boats were in the area and I didn't see anyone hookup trolling for kings. 

Good place to get bait, just tie-up to the platform and send your sabiki rig to the bottom.

As stated by other members, just about any other rig in the area this time of year will hold kings, otherwise just troll along the beach with a baited duster.

Tight lines...


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

If last weekend is typical, pretty much any reef in the gulf where you'd fish for snapper. We landed 6 KM's and were broke (bit) off by about 30 last Sunday.


----------



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

thanks


----------

